# Champaign County morels



## dianned (Apr 30, 2020)

Three found in town... three days ago.


----------



## Auggyfamily (Mar 25, 2020)

dianned said:


> Three found in town... three days ago.


Really? Urbana? Pictures?


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 18, 2018)

Champaign county folks..growin good but still need more rain..todays pic on the left..happy hunting all


----------



## Auggyfamily (Mar 25, 2020)

Awesome! Yea!! Thanks for posting and updating!


----------

